# Phoenix P5 and Airwire 900 Diesel Horn



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

I have just installed a Phoenix P5 card in a small diesel switcher and wanted to disable the programmed horn sounds and have only a manual DCC controlled horn. I have the computer interface software and noticed that the F2 function controls the manual horn. I set the programmed horn crossing horn speed, fwd horn, rev horn and stopping horn to zero, thinking that would disable them. The problem I have is the programmed horn sounds no longer play but I can only DCC trigger the manual horn when the loco is standing still. The horn will not blow when the loco is moving. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks for any help,
Chuck Collins


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Call Phoenix they are good people too talk to and will walk you thru it. 
Dick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Try setting the volume controls that I believe you now have set to zero to diasable the programed play to 1. I think I have run into to this myself. For some reason the zero setting disables everything. Setting to one seems to cure the problem but is still way to low to hear anything on the programed setting


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

On the horn, there is a triggered setting. Set it to NONE. Set foreward, reverse and stopping hjorn volumes to 0. That should convert your horn to DCC controlled only.


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul, 

Your suggestion to set the programmed horn sounds to 1 rather than 0 worked! All is good now. Thank you for this help. 

Best Regards, 
Chuck Collins


----------

